# Old Pochmann info?



## oneshot (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone could point me to a link or links on how I can learn OP. 

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Brian


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 6, 2014)

http://www.stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/blindsolving/3x3/old.php

I learned it here
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqvEZVRxnj0&list=UUptUaEwVcTEfGFcznPewlcw

Also this teaches OP corners but M2 edges. Ignore this if you want, but M2 edges are just a bit harder and significantly faster.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRaf-dvamTE


----------



## Myachii (Nov 15, 2014)

In my opinion the following video is the best video for learning how to solve a cube blindfolded.




Combine this video with the following one to learn memorization.




Worked for me 

(I go clockwise for letters so for me it is ABCD clockwise not ADCB)


----------



## oneshot (Nov 18, 2014)

I'll try that tutorial too, but I like the one by [noahcubes] 

I'm making some progress. I also learned the beginner method just so I could solve the cube if I wanted to set up something or practice something.

I'll keep you all updated.

Thanks for everything!

Brian


----------

